
Britain's CCTV Cameras Prove to be Wasteful - soundsop
http://www.politicallore.com/uncategorized/britians-cctv-cameras-prove-to-be-wasteful
======
sh1mmer
I'm slightly scared that the solution to "wastefulness" is to link all the
camera networks together and to use face recognition software.

As the system becomes more automated it becomes much more Orwellean. I don't
mind have static footage to review when a crime has been committed, or even
people monitoring public areas to safeguard the public, but this sounds like a
step firmly in the wrong direction.

